

Projectionable - Client-Approvable Project Estimates - vail130
http://projectionable.herokuapp.com/

======
tansey
$38.99 per project if I want the client to approve estimate categories? Seems
pretty steep. Why not a flat, $9.95/mo?

~~~
vail130
Yeah, that's a good thought. I'm really not sure about pricing, quite yet. I'm
just setting up Stripe, so I'll have to make a final decision soon. Thanks for
commenting! If you had any other thoughts/ideas, I'd love to hear them. Feel
free to email me at vail130@gmail.com.

------
jacques_chester
Nifty. I'm working on an estimates tool/SaaS too -- slightly different market
though. I wish you all the best.

~~~
vail130
Thank you! I really appreciate the time you took to check it out. If you have
any more specific thoughts/comments, feel free to email me (vail130@gmail.com)
or you can use the contact us form at the site.

~~~
jacques_chester
Your direct competition will be sites who focus on the quoting process. For
example:

<http://www.quoteroller.com/>

<http://quotientapp.com/>

~~~
vail130
Thanks for posting these links!

